# New Member here



## Ianb2704 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All .... My name is Ian and I have just stumbled across this forum whilst looking at new coffee makers, just been reading through the posts and threads I now realised what I have missed for not finding this Forum earlier.

Thought it only polite to post to say hello to all the coffee drinkers out there


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## beccadunbar (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi! I'm totally new to coffee so I'm hoping to learn some things


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Ian, welcome , and thanks for popping your head over the wall so to speak. Whereabouts are you based , and how do you like to make you coffee?


----------

